

Crystal structure of monomeric retroviral protease M-PMV solved by FoldIt gamers - niels_olson
http://www.nature.com/nsmb/journal/v18/n10/full/nsmb.2119.html

======
niels_olson
Was this on the front page at some point and I missed it? It would seem to me
this is a great example of a hack with killer results.

